# Is $ 2.49 a lb for a side of beef cut and wrap fair?



## alblancher (Sep 23, 2011)

The local butcher can provide a cut and wrapped side of beef for $  2.49 a lb.  It is local grown beef.  Is this about right?  175 - 200 lb sides?

Thanks


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 23, 2011)

$2.49/lb. Hanging Weight?

175 - 200 lb sides seem small.  You sure it's not a Qtr.?

I paid $2.05 cut and wrapped for a 400lb. Black Angus Steer a couple months ago. 

Usually prices are quoted based on "Hanging Weight".

My finished cost was around $2.90/lb., after we deducted for waste.

This includes prime rib, hamburger, steaks & roasts.

It's tough to buy good burger for $2.90/lb.

Make sure you get the "Best Soup Bones" and the "Suet".  You pay for them whether you take them or not, and the butcher will sell them in his shop.

Todd


----------



## roller (Sep 23, 2011)

It does seem  light for a whole side...Great advise Todd....


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 23, 2011)

sound like a good deal.


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 23, 2011)

To me, it's the fact we can get Black Angus from a local farmer, rather than some meat from a regional packing plant.

My beef hung in the cooler for 10 days before it was cut and packaged, at a local butcher.

The stuff from IBP goes in on Monday and out on Wednesday.  There's no time to age whatsoever!

Todd


----------



## alblancher (Sep 23, 2011)

They said calf,  dressed weight.  Guess they butcher at around 550 lbs,  that leaves the 175 - 200 lb dressed weight per side.  Couldn't tell you what kind of calf it is and I doubt it is hung to age.  Willing to bet you the calf walks in and gets carried out wrapped up in butcher paper.  My cost $  450  -  500 for half a calf

Thanks for the replies, 

Al


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 23, 2011)

Id buy that.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 23, 2011)

Indeed,now that 'some' cuts are around $6 to$8/lb. in a lot of stores here.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  And fresh ground burger is better anyhow,you can control the fat content.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 23, 2011)

I'd buy it.

I haven't seen any $1.99 ground beef for about 6 months. The cheapest 80/20 around here is $2.49.

$2.49 for a half sounds good to me.

Bear


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 23, 2011)

Not a bad deal in my mind

I bet the meat is tender and tasty!

Todd


----------



## alblancher (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks for the comments guys,  Not in the position to do this right now but I will keep it in mind.

Todd,  I would hope it is good quality beef,  at least I will know the rancher and butcher so I could get a wink and nod guarantee.  You know the kind of guarantee you get when the rancher looks over at the butcher, smiles, gives a little wink of the eye and says Oh Yea, Good Stuff, We eat it all the time!


----------



## rivet (Sep 23, 2011)

Your price sounds great and I'd take it.

We buy a local, grass fed, half-steer each fall. We pay by hanging weight, but the last two years in a row the packaged meat weight has cost us $2.25 a pound. We get it from my barber who also raises cattle, so I don't think there is a better deal anywhere.

Anything locally fed and butchered is going to be way better than store-bought, and under $3 or so a pound (packaged weight) is a way better deal than you could ever get. Yes, you have to pay it all up front, but you eat like a king.

You might want to check on the weight again, though. As TJohnson posted, it sounds like a quarter, not a side. No worries, though, getting a source like that is always good.

UPDATE- okay, just reread the thread and see where you stated it was a calf. That weight sounds about right and at 2.49 a lb I'd borrow money from someone to jump on that. Hamburger is going for $3.49 (on sale) around here! You get steaks, roasts, and serious quality meat for cheap buying this way. Plus, if you have the time and inclination, find out where the rancher raises his beef and take a drive out there. If you see fat and happy cattle munching in the fields you know you are good to go!


----------



## roller (Sep 23, 2011)

Heck skirt steak is 9.89lb at WallyWorld...and all burger is more than 3$lb.


----------



## eman (Sep 23, 2011)

WOW!!!

I can't believe some of the prices being quoted.  Today 80 / 20 GB $1.99 lb. Ground chuck 80 / 20 $2.49 lb  slect boneless rib roast $4.99 lb

Cryo vac 2 butt packs $ 1.29 lb. whole fryers .69 lb. . No rib sales this week.


----------



## rivet (Sep 23, 2011)

eman said:


> WOW!!!
> 
> I can't believe some of the prices being quoted.  Today 80 / 20 GB $1.99 lb. Ground chuck 80 / 20 $2.49 lb  slect boneless rib roast $4.99 lb
> 
> Cryo vac 2 butt packs $ 1.29 lb. whole fryers .69 lb. . No rib sales this week.


Good grief, buddy...you are getting good deals down there in Louisiana! I haven't seen grocery prices like that in near two years or more. I snatched up a pair of birds on a point-sale at .79 cents a pound and they were scrawny Tyson fryers too small to send to KFC. They normally run $1.29, but I will admit they are better plumper looking fryers.

Rib roast was over $8 a pound two weeks ago.

Unbelievable, but that's the fluctuations. We will stay with our hafl-steer-a-year program!


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 23, 2011)

That would be a great deal around here prices for burger are higher than that


----------



## hoser (Sep 24, 2011)

80-20 ground beef is going for $2.59 on sale out this way.


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 24, 2011)

Goes in 6am Monday up the 'stairway to heaven' and in boxes out the door at 4pm Monday.... same day!


TJohnson said:


> To me, it's the fact we can get Black Angus from a local farmer, rather than some meat from a regional packing plant.
> 
> My beef hung in the cooler for 10 days before it was cut and packaged, at a local butcher.
> 
> ...


----------

